# Front-wheel drive using 2 shaft driven motors



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I know nothing about the motors you're referring to... but by eliminating the transmission and final drive gear reduction, you're talking about going from 1000's of RPM at the motor shaft to just 100's of RPM.

Most motors don't like to be run so slow, and will burn up extra energy as heat trying to accelerate a heavy mass with such a slow shaft speed.

Also, motor controllers don't "monitor the speed", they convert battery volt-amps to motor volt-amps to regulate the speed.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm going to use 2 separate belt and pulley reduction systems.The gear ratios will be suitable for matching the motors' speeds.I'm using the www.blackjackzero.com front-wheel drive 3-wheeler kitcar.It will only weigh 800lbs. ready to run. I'm using an aluminum chassis instead of the supplied steel chassis.


----------

